# Do you think they will remember each other



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay, so Kian is now 16 months old. We brought him home at 8 weeks.
Now about a month ago my girlfriend and I were out and bumped into a V owner in the same city as us. So, we get to talking with this gentleman and it turns out that he has one of Kian's littermates.
We are trying to connect to get the pups to meet up for a run some day but as luck would have it our schedules can never jive.

So, if Kian and his brother Guiness do meet up and reunite do you think they will remember each other?

The reason I ask is because in one of the many Vizsla blogs I follow one of the author's and his V met up with the breeder and his V's mother. Well, apparently his V (I believe about 3 yrs old) submitted to her mother... I found that very interesting.

I'd love to take Kian to reunite him with his mother and father just to see how they would get along. Who knows, they might whip him into shape


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

14 months sounds like quite a while but I reckon although it might take them a few minutes to remember, they will. I've found dog-walking patterns around here are very different over summer and winter so Merc has gone around 6 months without seeing his 'best friends' and when we see them after months apart he is super-excited, whining and everything and then they tear around just like old times 

It'd be great to get some litter-mates together to compare!


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We occasionally have run into Penny's brother at the dog park and another dog who we think might be her sister (a rescue). They don't interact in any way that makes us think they know each other. I don't remember how old they were the first time. It is neat to see them together as they look identical, except Penny is 40 lb and her bro is 65+!
Of course, she never cares much about playing with other vizslas at the park for some reason.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

At 4 months, we took Hally to her breeders for a play with her mom and the other 6 Vizsla's that live on the farm. Her mother was quite territorial of another female in the pack and she ended up biting Hally in the face (small puncture wound under her left eye) because Hally got too close.

Not sure if this is because mom did remember Hally and still wanted to correct her behaviour Or if she didn't remember Hally and only thought of her as a female coming too close to this other dog, but it was interesting to say the least! We haven't been back....

I guess that why Hally' so tough.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

The first dog we had when I was a child was a golden retriever. We got him from a breeder. Periodically, at long intervals, we would take him back to the breeder for a visit. Every time, he and his mother (who belonged to the breeder) would go into this somewhat heartbreaking dance of bittersweet joy at the reunion--as soon as they smelled each other, they would whimper, tails flying, jumping up and down. Their whimpers literally sounded like cries of happiness. Like, "Oh, I thought you were dead." I'll never forget the sight of it.


----------

